# Wisconsin Cargill Closing Doors



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Short supply...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/cargill_to_close_wisconsin_beef_plant_as_cattle_supply_shrinks_BLMG/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Cargill has been known to sell elevators here that are not turning a profit.From older elevators to newer grain terminals.


----------

